# chairs we sit on while playing



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm either lazy or old, sitting is nice while I noodle, finding a chair, not so easy. My favourite is a Barcelona chair.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife and I often refer to what we call "banjo balconies". That is a balcony, porch, verandah with the sort of bannister, and space between the bannister and building that, when you see it, you immediately envision someone leaning back in a chair of some sort (possibly, but not necessarily, a rocker), with their feet over the bannister, strumming on a banjo, or maybe a resonator, or some other bluegrass-approved stringed instrument.

Sometimes it's not the chair, but the spot where you put the chair.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A pub style chair is comfortable for me because it has rungs to rest your feet on. Similar are the stools you find at your music store. Most of them have rungs as well.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My kids got me a Fender stool last year for Christmas. It's been my go to ever since. Goes great with my Strat.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

For me it's not where I sit but how I sit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Best ten bucks spent ... goes anywhere..http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/folding-stool-with-back-support-0680340p.html#.VkvQ6HarSUk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Best ten bucks spent ... goes anywhere..http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/folding-stool-with-back-support-0680340p.html#.VkvQ6HarSUk


One of my buddies has a couple of these. I have to agree with you. For playing guitar they are the cat's meow.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I scored this thing off Kijidiot last year.








No arms makes for great recordings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's what I've been using for 10 years now. I even bring it to my gigs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a nice office chair. I removed the arms and it's quite comfortable for playing.

The casters make it easy to slide around the guitar cave.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> I scored this thing off Kijidiot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks comfy. Any chance to hear what you record there? I checked your blog and yt 


Chito said:


> Here's what I've been using for 10 years now. I even bring it to my gigs.


Wow, that's impressive Chito, I don't wanna go visit you anymore, I would drop dead 

———————

Sometimes I prefer to stand while recording, it depends on the style of the song. It simply changes the angle my fingers are and so the sound and nature of my playing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

amagras said:


> Wow, that's impressive Chito, I don't wanna go visit you anymore, I would drop dead


Hey maybe we can hook up one of these days and maybe do some recordings?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> Hey maybe we can hook up one of these days and maybe do some recordings?


That would be an honour, pm


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I must show Chito's pic to the wife.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> I scored this thing off Kijidiot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks comfy. I'm curious about your cab. Tell us about that.
Also, is that a Tubemeister 18 amp? I'm considering getting one of those.
How's it hold up for jamming/gigging?

Here's my prototype patio chair.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I must show Chito's pic to the wife.


I've already tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I've already tried that. It didn't work.


Maybe, but mine is starting to say I have too many guitars.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was in the dentist's office a few weeks ago, noticing their cool stools. A round stool, height adjustable with foot rest, that has one single armrest that wraps, cantilever-style, about a third of the way around the chair. That would make a cool guitar chair, but is probably prohibitively expensive (I just assume medical equipment is expensive by nature, like the military's $200 hammers).

I use the basic black round stools you can pick up anywhere - probably got 'em from Canuckistan Tired on sale!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Looks comfy. I'm curious about your cab. Tell us about that.
> Also, is that a Tubemeister 18 amp? I'm considering getting one of those.
> How's it hold up for jamming/gigging?
> 
> Here's my prototype patio chair.


I remember when you showed that earlier in the year. Many of us, myself included, thought it was brilliant.

That, and Chito's stool, now have me wondering if there is a particular height one needs to be able to be at, in order to be seated yet still work the pedals; especially a wah.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Just a plain old drummers throne, if I fall off I won't hurt myself to much.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That chair looks kind of sketchy...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Looks comfy. I'm curious about your cab. Tell us about that.
> Also, is that a Tubemeister 18 amp? I'm considering getting one of those.
> How's it hold up for jamming/gigging?
> 
> ...


What the hell you got on your feet? Damned hippy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I remember when you showed that earlier in the year. Many of us, myself included, thought it was brilliant.
> 
> That, and Chito's stool, now have me wondering if there is a particular height one needs to be able to be at, in order to be seated yet still work the pedals; especially a wah.


Ah, mhammer .
about the chair, spring adjustable to favorite height.


laristotle said:


> I'm curious about your cab. Tell us about that.
> Also, is that a Tubemeister 18 amp? I'm considering getting one of those.
> How's it hold up for jamming/gigging?


The cab is an old TOA with a Peavey BlackSpider. Sold.
The Tubemeister was great, but a bit weak (not ballsy ) tried a few different pre tubes to change it up a bit, just not for me.


amagras said:


> Looks comfy. Any chance to hear what you record there? I checked your blog and yt


Works in progress, will be … awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> What the hell you got on your feet? Damned hippy.


Crocs, yeah, I know.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is what I use. It's an office chair with the arms removed. It's quite comfortable and rolls around the cave easily.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use the same sort of chair that Milkman uses above, except I leave the left arm on as it can adjust downward far enough.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had an office chair I used for playing guitar and checking out guitar stuff online--but it fell apart and it no longer works.
If I'm just hanging around at home I often sit on this one below.
It's not the best chair for some styles, but for just noodling or strumming chords or playing bass, it works nicely.
It's also older than I am.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I use the same sort of chair that Milkman uses above, except I leave the left arm on as it can adjust downward far enough.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I was doing just that, but I looked at the chair with one arm and asked myself why I would leave one on.

I came up with no reason so I removed it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard the arm singing, "Lean on me, when you're not strong..." ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't want to sit! I just start standing and playing in the last year! I like to move and groove while I am playing! Some songs just make me want to happy dance!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have footstools to match Zontar's chair and a big comfy chair with room for three, so sit back and I'll call Rusty. I like to lean back and relax and make music. I also have a couple of office chairs and a few stools of various sizes. If I'm going to get in a groove and move it won't be with a guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I have footstools to match Zontar's chair and a big comfy chair with room for three, so sit back and I'll call Rusty. I like to lean back and relax and make music. I also have a couple of office chairs and a few stools of various sizes. If I'm going to get in a groove and move it won't be with a guitar.


mine was originally part of a set--with an ottoman and a sectional, but that was before my time, although I have seen pictures of them.
My parents had this chair before I was born and it was in the garage & when I moved out I asked for it--it's been my guitar chair for many years.

I may reupholster it one day.


----------

